# Cattleya lueddemanniana ‘cerro verde’



## monocotman (Aug 3, 2020)

This is a small division flowering for the first time of this well know clone. No less than Arthur Chadwick in his ‘classic cattleyas’ book waxes lyrical about its charms.
I’m a sucker for the semi albas especially when they have a small purple flare on the tip of each petal and sepal.
There is some controversy about the parentage of this plant and although awarded as a pure lueddemanniana (AM/AOS) it is now thought by many to have warscewiczii blood in there. If it’s a primary hybrid this would make it ‘carmen’.
I have to say that it doesn’t have the look of a pure lueddemanniana.
It is also very late to flower for this species and the photos I’ve seen of mature plants show them to be big, too big for the species.
Anyway who cares at the end of the day? It’s a lovely thing.
I‘m sure that in the next ten years this will all be resolved with some DNA markers.



David


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 3, 2020)

That is WOW!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2020)

This is my favourite ‘lueddemaniana’ semialba flamea. I had a big plant that would flower with 2-3 leads with 2-4 flowers on each spike. Very spectacular. Unfortunately I lost it with poor care during a move. Then I lost a second purchase to rot. I’ll definitely get another for sure.

This is one of several awarded lueddemanianas that are suspected hybrids as David has indicated above. The reasons given such as different flowering season, lip markings and vegetative differences, have all contributed to this malady. One day, the real ID may come up, but until then, this is one spectacular flower, regardless of name.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks guys. I Think it has been mericloned but was lucky to find a piece of this in Europe. You don’t see it offered very often.
There are some spectacular plants online of this clone.
It joins the list of suspect parentage clones that I grow alongside mossiae ‘willowbrook’ and jenmanii alba ‘Fuch’s snow’. Both are beautiful plants,
David


----------



## Guldal (Aug 3, 2020)

Gorgeous flower, David, whatever Its origin!


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2020)

Splendid flower, David!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 4, 2020)

Rarely seen, I think one of the most beautiful cattleyas.There is a long-long argument if it is variety or hybrid, I would go for second.Congrats on having and blooming this one.Whatever it is, I love it.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 4, 2020)

quoting Arthur Chadwick
‘Cerro Verde’, AM/AOS, is one of the loveliest cattleyas I know. It has wispy lavender markings at the tips of the sepals and petals and along the edges of the petals that almost make it glow, and a rich, dark-purple lip that gives a good contrast. 
‘Cerro Verde’, AM/AOS, is also a vigorous grower and is relatively easy to flower, which makes it a good plant even for beginners.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 4, 2020)

Usually these sort of clones have to be prized out of vendors. They do not appear on their normal lists. You have to ask. Sometimes they have lists that are not publicised. This came from a vendor that retired shortly afterwards.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2020)

monocotman said:


> This came from a vendor that retired shortly afterwards.



Good for you, that you saved the furniture, as the french say ('sauver les meubles' - to salvage what can be salvaged, implied is: from the fire)!


----------



## terryros (Aug 5, 2020)

When you think of 100 years of breeding with the record keeping and communication tools that existed, it is amazing that many species or hybrids ever remained “true”. I have mossiae ‘Willowbrook’ and just know that it is probably a cross with lueddemanniana. I do work hard to try and find some species and hybrids with clear provenance, but that requires having a long established, expert collector breeder. Several of you are clearly that knowledgeable.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 8, 2020)

If it is hybrid, I think fenotypical characteristics shuold be splitted in young plants made by either self or sib crossing. Do anybody have experience about that?


----------



## naoki (Aug 8, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 8, 2020)

I did read somewhere that this clone had been selfed but I have not seen any progeny,
David


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 8, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> If it is hybrid, I think fenotypical characteristics shuold be splitted in young plants made by either self or sib crossing. Do anybody have experience about that?


If it is a hybrid, then a self or sib cross would result in a phenotype not resembling the parents. Perhaps if it has been selfed and/or sibbed for a long period of time those genotypes may be more similar?


----------

